# Need help with heat source for new build



## Benjamminn (Mar 31, 2021)

We built our first smoker for making sausage, ham, and general processing since we raise our own meat. We built the box L 24” x W 24” x H 60” using cedar and we insulated it with reflectix aluminum insulation.  I am looking for suggestions on a heat/smoke source that would be easy to install and hold a consistent heat for smoking sausage and stuff—Money really isn’t an factor. Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum Benjamin. 

Type of burner is dependent upon your fuel source, ventilation, how full the smoker will be at onetime, how hands-on you want to be, etc. Take a look around the forum using the search engine above.   There is a lot of info out there on this Forum. While you wait for someone to help with more experience than I have, Here are 2 threads that might be useful to you. 

New Smokehouse | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!

Search results for query: cedar smoke house heat source | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!

Good Luck 
John


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 31, 2021)

First question is what temperature do you want to run? By the way that is a good looking smokehouse. 
Electric will be the easiest to operate, but propane is an option. That’s what I use for mine, but mine is 36x36x84


----------



## Benjamminn (Mar 31, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> First question is what temperature do you want to run? By the way that is a good looking smokehouse.
> Electric will be the easiest to operate, but propane is an option. That’s what I use for mine, but mine is 36x36x84


Thanks man; I would like to operate between 130F-170F as I do mostly sausage and cured meats. I just want to be sure that it actually get to that temp and hold. I am open to propane as well.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 31, 2021)

Benjamminn said:


> Thanks man; I would like to operate between 130F-170F as I do mostly sausage and cured meats. I just want to be sure that it actually get to that temp and hold. I am open to propane as well.


Well, do you want more set and forget? Or are you open managing the temp?


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 31, 2021)

I use this








						KAB4 - 16-in Banjo Cooker
					

Free Shipping Intended for large batch cooking with a broad flame and wide range of flame control. Burner provides infrared cooking on low settings, and inferno flames when turned up high. For large gatherings in backyards and other outdoor social functions.  Ideal for homebrew or extra-large...




					www.shopthebayou.com
				




In this 3x3x7'  put burner under 1/4" steel plate. Put damp hickory dust on plate.


----------



## Benjamminn (Mar 31, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Well, do you want more set and forget? Or are you open managing the temp?


Looking for more of a set it and forget it approach if that is realistic.


----------



## Benjamminn (Mar 31, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> I use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool idea. I have a turkey fryer burner would that suffice, or would it shut off due to regulators etc? Or is there a burner you all would suggest? Sorry we are newer to this. We made sausage in our wsm but it was a pain, so we opted for a smokehouse.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 31, 2021)

For the best temp control electric wont ever be beat imo,  you will chase temps with gas depending on the load and the out side temp.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 1, 2021)

That is basically what that burner is. A turkey fryer. 
As 

 mike243
  said, electric would be the best heat control, but may have to go to about 1500 watt unit at least to heat that area. For precise temps, I would suggest an Auber PID (previous threads can be found in search forum). 

 tallbm
 is the master of this type of setup if questions. He has helped many of us out.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 1, 2021)

*Here is what I would use.  Add a fan and you are cooking....*

*








						17.87US $ 40% OFF|110V/220V 1000W Insulated PTC Ceramic Air Heater PTC Heating Element|Magnetic Induction Heaters|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Powered by a Black Cat AC PID controller.*

*JC  *


----------



## Benjamminn (Apr 1, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *Here is what I would use.  Add a fan and you are cooking....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Nice would this heat wood dust or chips? Or do I need a generator? I have a generator just doesn’t get it hot enough


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 2, 2021)

Benjamminn said:


> Nice would this heat wood dust or chips? Or do I need a generator? I have a generator just doesn’t get it hot enough


That heater would not be good for smoke just for temp.  A pellet tube would work well.


----------



## Benjamminn (Apr 2, 2021)

I


JC in GB said:


> *Here is what I would use.  Add a fan and you are cooking....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 have been googling  Black cat AC PID controller but can’t find them? Is there another brand you all would suggest?


----------



## Benjamminn (Apr 3, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> *Here is what I would use.  Add a fan and you are cooking....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Do you know what kind of fan I should be searching for? I have searched the forums and there is so much info out there it’s hard to know what I’m looking for. Some of the fans I’m finding have heaters attached to them too? Any help would be great.

I was thinking maybe this for PID

Inkbird F and C Display PID Temperature Controller Thermostat ITC-106RH Relay Output AC 100 to 240V 
and this for heater
PTC Ceramic Air Heater, 1500W Insulated PTC Ceramic Air Heater PTC Heating Element DIY Heating Tools 110V/220V (110V) 
I just need a fan? Any suggestions?


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 3, 2021)

Benjamminn said:


> Do you know what kind of fan I should be searching for? I have searched the forums and there is so much info out there it’s hard to know what I’m looking for. Some of the fans I’m finding have heaters attached to them too? Any help would be great.
> 
> I was thinking maybe this for PID
> 
> ...


Something like this..

US $28.57  10%OFF | 1pc Shaded pole motor for barbecue drying box oven thermostat incubator Convection Oven Fan Motor 24V








						28.57US $ 10% OFF|1pc Shaded pole motor for barbecue drying box oven thermostat incubator Convection Oven Fan Motor 24V|Pneumatic Parts|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------

